# EMT-IV class dress code



## Blacke00 (Aug 27, 2008)

So I started class last night, and we were told that they're instituting a dress code for the EMT-IV classes. They want us to start dressing like EMTs. I can definately understand for when we start doing clinicals and ride-alongs, but even when we're just sitting in the classroom we need em. OK, that's cool...

Anyway, now I need to find some pants and shirts. I'm leaning toward getting BDU-style pants, preferably fade-resistant, so they'll last a while. 

The shirts can just be grey polos, but I also have to cover the tattoo on my forearm. I may have to go long sleeve, or wear something underneath. Anybody wear underarmor or anything like that? Or, what is your solution if have this problem?

Is there anybody in Knoxville, TN area that has a head's-up on where I can go in person? I've found a few that're probably good on Galls, Ebay, google shopping, etc, but would like to physically try them on if possible...

Are the sizes online fairly consistent with what you'd buy in the store, in your experience?

Any help/advice would be appreciated, thanks  =)


----------



## Jon (Aug 28, 2008)

Do they want you to dress like EMT's... or like EMS professionals?

Because I know plenty of places where the "uniform" is a pair of ripped jeans and a ratty "I'm a band-aid whacker" T-shirt.

I often wear color-cordinated turtlenecks in the wintertime... espicially under a sweater. Sometimes they are underarmor... sometimes cotton.

They don't want you to wear shirts with their logo?


----------



## Blacke00 (Aug 28, 2008)

I guess it would be "EMS professional".

I ended up going to a place called "Greene Military", that sells all the tactical stuff for Law Enforcement, and got a pair of black Rothco Ultra Force pants (they only had 1 of my size).

They said there'd been like 15 people in looking for EMS pants, where they normally only get maybe 15 a month.

As for shirts, it *has* to be grey polo-style, no t-shirts or anything like that.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 29, 2008)

i dont really believe in this sort of thing. during clinicals, sure a uniform is very appropriate. but when im in the classroom, i much prefer to be comfortable. what im wearing in the classroom is of noconsequence.

some will tell you that we need to improve the publics image of us. while i full agree with the, where is the public in the class room? it the instructor and the students. so that argument is crap.


----------



## Blacke00 (Aug 29, 2008)

We were told last night that we also needed to get:


Safety Glasses (have some)
Flashlight (have one)
Stethoscope (just got a cheap $16.50 set along with $6.00 set of shears...will get better stuff later)

At least the instructor was genuinely surprised that they didn't tell us all of this stuff before the class started...


----------



## Buzz (Aug 29, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i dont really believe in this sort of thing. during clinicals, sure a uniform is very appropriate. but when im in the classroom, i much prefer to be comfortable. what im wearing in the classroom is of noconsequence.
> 
> some will tell you that we need to improve the publics image of us. while i full agree with the, where is the public in the class room? it the instructor and the students. so that argument is crap.



When I did EMT-Basic, we had uniforms that we were to wear every day. We didn't get them until a month or two into the class, though. There was a notable change in the interaction between everyone when we were all wearing the same thing.


----------



## marineman (Sep 1, 2008)

Our medic class has uniforms. Dark blue shirt with a collar (polo) and dark pants or blue jeans with no holes or any of that crap. They say it's because paramedic is a professional class and dressing professional will help us maintain a professional attitude in class. The problem with our class uniform is that our ride along uniform is black pants, solid black boots, and a white shirt. Why not use the uniform for your ride along in class if you want uniforms.

On a personal note when I'm laying on my death bed with a massive MI it won't matter to me what the paramedic wore during class only that he's here and doing his best to help me now.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 2, 2008)

marineman said:


> On a personal note when I'm laying on my death bed with a massive MI it won't matter to me what the paramedic wore during class only that he's here and doing his best to help me now.




Maybe not in class, but what and how they present themselves in the field. This again is attempting to install professionalism. You are/were in military? Did you see the difference in they way recruits dressed off duty? Is there pants more pressed, shirts tucked in? I can tell when someone just leaves training. 

As well, you may say that now, but who knows what you may feel like in 30-50 years? When you are not in the up of what is current and not. First appearance are the most lasting impressions, no matter what people say. Most do not know a sphygmonometer from a bed pan, their impressed you were able to take a blood pressure. So they base their opinions on what?...
Image and that alone. So yes, it is important.


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 2, 2008)

For my PCP class it was a light blue dress shirt with epulets, navy medic pants, black belt and boots. Hair had to be up off the collar(no exceptions), a max of one earing per ear and NO other visible piercings. No tongue, no lip, no eyebrow and definitely not the silver zit in the nose. Short haircuts for everyone were recommended as it was less for someone to get a grip with. 

  We were taught a lot about professionalism and a professional appearance. You only get one chance to make a first impression. And for some, especially the elderly it does matter.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 2, 2008)

Outbac1 said:


> And for some, especially the elderly it does matter.



again, flawed logic. the elderly(or any member of the general public for that matter) arent in class with you. its the students and the teacher(s). 

i cant speak for anybody else, but the way i act doesnt change with my clothing. i could go drinking with my buddies in uniform and id act the same as if i were in my streets. conversely, i could go to work in shorts and a van halen t-shirt and be just as professional as if i were suited and booted.

i agree that we have only one chance to make an impression on our patients. but i disagree that the attire you wear in a classroom changes the type of student you are.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 2, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i agree that we have only one chance to make an impression on our patients. but i disagree that the attire you wear in a classroom changes the type of student you are.



I can see where you're coming from, but I think that the sooner you can start a good habit the better. It seems like for some reason it takes a while for many people to learn how to don a clean, professional uniform and if they can start learning to do so in the classroom they've got a head start. In my opinion it's better to have your EMT instructor saying "hey pull your pants up" than having your first boss having to tell you on the job.


----------



## John E (Sep 4, 2008)

*hmmm...*

You could tell who's taking the class seriously by how they carry themselves, how they dress, how they behave in the classroom.

Clothes make the man somebody wrote once. Can't help but wonder if it's so unimportant what one wears in class why do nursing students wear scrubs, why police/sheriff's cadets wear uniforms, why do soldiers wear uniforms, firefighters, medical students,RT's, mechanics in trade schools, etc, etc, etc.


John E


----------



## metivierm (Sep 4, 2008)

We had the option to wear uniforms for my class, but I choose to wear it for one simple reason:" your going to be working int he uniform, so why not train in it? it gets you sed to everything as well as making you feel more professional, and more serious in class.


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 4, 2008)

John E said:


> You could tell who's taking the class seriously by how they carry themselves, how they dress, how they behave in the classroom.
> 
> Clothes make the man somebody wrote once. Can't help but wonder if it's so unimportant what one wears in class why do nursing students wear scrubs, why police/sheriff's cadets wear uniforms, why do soldiers wear uniforms, firefighters, medical students,RT's, mechanics in trade schools, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Exactly! That's one of the most important ( some may consider minor ) things about our job,is our appearance. LEO,Fire Dept., Military, take the uniform as pride. How we conduct ourselves, it reflects dicipline,pride,professionalism.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 4, 2008)

John E said:


> You could tell who's taking the class seriously by how they carry themselves, how they dress, how they behave in the classroom.
> 
> Clothes make the man somebody wrote once. Can't help but wonder if it's so unimportant what one wears in class why do nursing students wear scrubs, why ... *medical students*,...
> 
> John E



Strange, the only time I saw medical students in a uniform last year was when they were going to be in the hospital working with patients for a class (selectives or interviewing class). If all they had were lecture courses, it was jeans and a t-shirt for a lot of people. I know no one cared about what the masters students wore (and the masters program is specifically designed to help people get into medical school).


----------



## John E (Sep 4, 2008)

*Ok...*

take medical students in lecture only classes off the list I had, my bad. 

Still doesn't refute my argument that uniforms while in training/school are a good idea. If you're going to be working in a field that pretty much universally requires a uniform to be worn while working, doesn't it make sense to require them at the early stages of training?

If someone can post a reasonable argument as to why uniforms are a bad idea or that they are a worse solution than wearing them, I'd love to read it.

John E.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 4, 2008)

John E said:


> take medical students in lecture only classes off the list I had, my bad.
> 
> Still doesn't refute my argument that uniforms while in training/school are a good idea. If you're going to be working in a field that pretty much universally requires a uniform to be worn while working, doesn't it make sense to require them at the early stages of training?
> 
> ...



I'm the exact opposite. I'm not sold on the idea that uniforms do anything other than help those who can't scratch enough brain cells together to dress themselves properly. Of course, I don't mind if those people never make it into health care. I see no reason why a bunch of adults sitting inside a class room listening to someone lecture is going to come out better or worse depending on if they wear a uniform. Now when it comes to things like clinicals, then yes, a uniform is needed.  

Now, to get back to your original post, what about all the other fields that don't require a uniform for their students. You don't see undergraduate students looking to get into business school wearing suites for Intro to Econ. You don't see science students wearing lab coats outside of lab classes. In fact, many of the careers you listed have students wear uniforms because it's truly needed (i.e. mechanics tend to get dirty) or because of indoctrination (military/paramilitary organization like police and fire) [indoctrination is not necessarily bad]. Professionalism is more than wearing the correct clothing. It helps, but it is more than that. I'd love to see an argument for uniforms in the class room that goes past people not being able to dress themselves properly in the field. If you're too stupid and/or lazy to tuck in a shirt without being told to, then you don't belong in any medical field.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, the people that is attracted to EMS is not always the ones that understand professional attire or dress. 

In medical school the attire may not be emphasized while in class, but it is sure enforced by many unwritten rules on the clinical setting. I know I found it ironic and canny that certain level(s) are expected to wear such attire. That second year, wore "tassels" on the loafers, that only interns wore the short lab coats and internal and cardiology residents wore the cotton button lab coats, etc. Seeing this little internal "dress code" representing hierarchy, and as well professionalism. 

I know of residents that were placed upon probation because they refused to wear ties or professional dress (long sleeve shirt, tie, docker/slacks, dress or business type suit). There is an emphasis from the beginning that professionalism is demanded and expected. As most have observed there is little leniency allowed. Even Radiologist that sit in dark rooms all day, usually will have a tie on. 

Maybe if we install the same attitude of expecting and demanding professionalism we too will see the results. Unfortunately, the general demeanor and type of those students that attend EMS courses are not those that have exposure and understand the boundaries. Sadly, one can usually identify EMS students from other programs. Again, the population that is attracted to this profession, the general expectation, and the poor enforcement and demand of professionalism. 

One can look at themselves, beginning with the instructors. Does the instructor display professionalism. I personally wear shirts w/tie on most class period. Even on hospital clinical sites, I wear such attire with a nice lab coat. Amazing the difference of perception wearing that versus a EMS or security style "uniform" while in a hospital, both from patients and staff members. 

The same irritation of even addressing one in class. My name is Mr._______ in the classroom and clinical setting, outside it is my given first name. Alike I have many physician friends whom I never call them by their first name at work and quite the opposite off duty. 

EMS has grown, yet we still have a lot a room to mature. Everyone talks about the "basics" and part of the basics of the profession is how to act and display professionalism. 

R/r 911


----------



## Oregon (Sep 4, 2008)

I assist in a program that is moving to uniforms next term.  As a student, I was happy wearing whatever pleased me most.  Now that I am on the other side of the desks, I totally understand the pleas for uniforms from the instructors.
Discipline, pride, safety, all good reasons for uniforms.  Not to mention the nasty -grams coming back from clinical sites about students not showing up dressed appropriately.
But the number one reason I lobbied for implementation is...covering up the hairy backsides of people while they are bending over right in my face.  I don't care to know what sort of undies the students are wearing.  Lots of bending over in EMT  basic class<_<
This means I have to wear the same uniform as an assistant, but I'll live with the white shirt if I don't ever have to see what I've seen again.


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 5, 2008)

John E said:


> You could tell who's taking the class seriously by how they carry themselves, how they dress, how they behave in the classroom.



I agree 100% with this...
Just last night the guy sitting next to me, who drives 1.5 hours to get to this class, didn't bring any of his books to class, got a 50 on the quiz, and then proceded to carry on a text messaging conversation under the table during the entire lecture on the introduction to the Cardiovascular and Musculoskeletal systems...


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 5, 2008)

We spent about 45 minutes of my first class going over the rules for proper attire and classroom etiquette. We have uniforms which will be required on the 4th night of class as well as picture ID cards. Shoes will be polished, shirts tucked in, hair off the collar, and no facial jewelry is to be worn. Cell phones, pagers, etc are not allowed in class......not even on "silent" unless permission is granted on an individual basis for emergency use (i.e. sick child at home, etc). One of the requirements I think is cool is that any time someone other than an instructor or student enters the class we will be required to stand until instructed to sit again. The funniest rule is that we "must wear proper under garments at all times" ROFL - I don't even want to know why it became necessary to put that in writing 

I rather enjoy the structured environment. It's such a breath of fresh air when compared to the lax/lazy culture of today.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 5, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> One of the requirements I think is cool is that any time someone other than an instructor or student enters the class we will be required to stand until instructed to sit again.


I wonder how much of lecture time is going to be devoted to standing instead of lecturing.


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 5, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> I wonder how much of lecture time is going to be devoted to standing instead of lecturing.



LOL - not much that I can see. The doors are locked when class starts and again after our break, so no one from outside will be entering unless they're specifically invited. Even our tardies will be stuck outside until break time because the instructors don't want distractions.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 5, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> I wonder how much of lecture time is going to be devoted to standing instead of lecturing.



Haha.  We had similar rules where I went to school.  We lost more time to runs and push ups when we messed up.  But, our rule was anyone not in a student uniform, and the doors weren't locked.  Because it was a rule, and most people at the facility knew it, if they didn't want to disturb us, they lingered outside the door until a break.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 5, 2008)

That kind of formality can set up a focused learning environment that allows the instructor to have full attention of the student during the class time. It also starts a team building attitude that shows the students they are a part of a team, working together. Silly yes, but very effective. 

I like the formality. I like the uniform idea. It sets up the expectation that by entering this course or program that you are making a committment to be a part of the program being taught. But then, I had twelve years of wearing uniforms to school growing up.


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 7, 2008)

"Silly yes, but very effective."

   If it is effective, is it silly???


----------



## EMTCop86 (Sep 7, 2008)

in one of the EMT-B classes i am looking into they require dark blue pants, black belt, black boots, and a dark blue polo shirt with their logo on it. it wouldn't bother me having to wear it to class, in fact i see it as a sense of pride like "hey look at me i am going to be an EMT"


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 8, 2008)

Outbac1 said:


> "Silly yes, but very effective."
> 
> If it is effective, is it silly???



I've found often in teaching that silliness is extremely effective in some cases.


----------



## reaper (Sep 8, 2008)

I think all schools should require it. Most people are not used to wearing uniforms. This is a way to get them in the habit of being professional. Most services have the same rules and this gets the students a head start.

I agree with it giving them the teamwork concept. Now the standing part, that is to much FD involvement. If most of your students are from FD's, then that would be fine.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 8, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I've found often in teaching that silliness is extremely effective in some cases.



You mean something like this?


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 8, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> You mean something like this?



Exactly!


----------



## John E (Sep 8, 2008)

*Boy do I wish...*

that we could have locked the doors and not allowed the "tardies" to enter the classroom. It's disrespectful to the instructor and the rest of the students to show up late and disrupt the entire class.

I took a simple 1 unit Intro to Resp. Therapy class that had more restrictions about attendance and tardiness and test taking than any other college class I've ever taken. It worked too, those who couldn't be bothered to show up on time, didn't come back. If you couldn't be bothered to turn your cell phone off, you were invited to finish your conversation in the hallway or out of the building cause you weren't coming back into the classroom. Those who couldn't or wouldn't play by the rules, were invited to leave post haste. I still remember the instructor telling one guy that if he turned his head and looked around at his fellow students one more time, he was out while taking the midterm. Guy just couldn't figure out why looking at other people's tests was against the rules...Needless to say, out of the 50 plus that enrolled, we very quickly got down to a more workable class size, weeded out all of those who were too stupid to know what respiratory therapy was or who had no intention of ever following that career choice in the first place.

John E.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 9, 2008)

This is something I instituted tonight. I too get aggravated at those that can't tell time. I now have a policy that the doors will be locked until the next break, if they are not there they will not get a chance of taking the pop tests, or hear announcements, etc. 

R/r 911


----------



## marineman (Sep 9, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> We spent about 45 minutes of my first class going over the rules for proper attire and classroom etiquette. We have uniforms which will be required on the 4th night of class as well as picture ID cards. Shoes will be polished, shirts tucked in, hair off the collar, and no facial jewelry is to be worn. Cell phones, pagers, etc are not allowed in class......not even on "silent" unless permission is granted on an individual basis for emergency use (i.e. sick child at home, etc). One of the requirements I think is cool is that any time someone other than an instructor or student enters the class we will be required to stand until instructed to sit again. The funniest rule is that we "must wear proper under garments at all times" ROFL - I don't even want to know why it became necessary to put that in writing
> 
> I rather enjoy the structured environment. It's such a breath of fresh air when compared to the lax/lazy culture of today.



Hey, I've heard every one of those rules somewhere before if I could just remember where it was :lol:

After getting further into class and seeing the change in the environment I am 100% for every one of those rules. I never really realized how lax I had been since I got out of the service until I took a good look at the big picture like this. I still wish our class uniform was the same as our ride along uniform but at any rate I'm glad to see the class as a whole acting like a profession. Now if only we could get the medics that already graduated to act like that.


Edit: for any of those who doubt the rule about standing when a superior enters the room look at the lessons it has taught our military. That rule really covers all your bases for instilling professionalism, respect, team unity and the list goes on. If you watch the first day of class I bet no 2 people ever stood up at the exact same time, just wait till the last day of class and watch the room as every head is in perfect unison. It's really neat to see the transformation.


----------



## reaper (Sep 9, 2008)

marineman said:


> Hey, I've heard every one of those rules somewhere before if I could just remember where it was :lol:
> 
> After getting further into class and seeing the change in the environment I am 100% for every one of those rules. I never really realized how lax I had been since I got out of the service until I took a good look at the big picture like this. I still wish our class uniform was the same as our ride along uniform but at any rate I'm glad to see the class as a whole acting like a profession. Now if only we could get the medics that already graduated to act like that.
> 
> ...




That's fine in the military or FD. I have no SUPERIORS in EMS. I have supervisors, but they are not Superior. I stand for a judge in a courtroom and that's it!


----------



## Jon (Sep 9, 2008)

Rid - We have this in our class... if you are more than 15 minutes late and aren't excused, you get to wait outside.

Jon


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Sep 9, 2008)

I submit that dress code be inversely proportional in strictness to caliber of students attending the course. I know an EMT school that could probably use a dress code .  . .but I also know one where everyone could show up in pajamas and still get the same grade/skills.  Ask most medical students how dressed up they get for class.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 9, 2008)

reaper said:


> That's fine in the military or FD. I have no SUPERIORS in EMS. I have supervisors, but they are not Superior. I stand for a judge in a courtroom and that's it!



So you believe that you are not a subordinate to your supervisor??


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> This is something I instituted tonight. I too get aggravated at those that can't tell time. I now have a policy that the doors will be locked until the next break, *if they are not there they will not get a chance of taking the pop tests, or hear announcements*, etc.
> 
> R/r 911



That's exactly what happened to a couple of people last night. We started class with a test on 3 chapters and some important info. 2 people missed it. I will be willing to bet they'll either never be late again or they'll never show up for class again. Either way, the purpose is served.

Back to the dress code......I got teased a bit for spending the money on the 5.11 tactical pants. The instructor told us just a pair of black pants from Wal-Mart would have been sufficient. I bought the 5.11s because I like how they fit, I like buying things that will last, and I also feel that spending the money on them helps me to remember the end goal. It reminds me that failure isn't an option.....I'm mentally, physically, emotionally, and financially committed to this.


----------



## BLSBoy (Sep 9, 2008)

reaper said:


> That's fine in the military or FD. I have no SUPERIORS in EMS. I have supervisors, but they are not Superior. I stand for a judge in a courtroom and that's it!




How bout your medical director?
Supervisor is not superior to you?


----------



## reaper (Sep 9, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> How bout your medical director?
> Supervisor is not superior to you?



They are SUPERVISORS. No one is SUPERIOR to me and I hope they wouldn't be to you. I do not stand at attention for my supervisors. It was required in the military. I have a choice in civilian life!


----------



## BLSBoy (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't stand at attention unless I am at an event that requires it. 
When a person whom I respect, and especially those that have authority to me come into a room, and I am not busy with an essential task, I stand and greet them. 
Its a sign of respect.


----------



## reaper (Sep 9, 2008)

Standing to greet someone is entirely different then an entire class standing at attention, when anyone enters a room.


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jon said:


> Rid - We have this in our class... if you are more than 15 minutes late and aren't excused, you get to wait outside.
> 
> Jon



Our class policy is that later than 30 minutes is an absence, regardless if you show up 31 minutes late. But you only get 2 absences per semester.

I wanna say there's a rule about 2 or 3 tardies equal an absence too, but I might be making that up.  =)

Kevin


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> How bout your medical director?
> Supervisor is not superior to you?



Superior in the sense of my boss? Yes.

Superior in the sense of needing to stand, salute, and other pomp and circumstance? No.  (and, no, standing and greeting someone with a kind word and handshake is completely different than the pomp and circumstance described in this thread).


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 9, 2008)

Honestly, I don't have any problem with the standing part. I don't remember describing it as "standing at attention". We stand, we're told to sit, and we sit. It's happened all of 1 time so far. It gets the thought into my head: "When this happens, this is how I respond".


----------



## marineman (Sep 9, 2008)

Reaper, you're taking the word superior for something other than what I intended. A supervisor is your supervisor because he's probably been doing this longer than you, that alone is reason to respect what he's done and standing is simply a form of showing that respect. I'm not saying snapping to attention but simply standing up (for me at-ease is the most comfortable standing position anyway) and showing that respect is what counts.

Now I'm not trying to turn EMS into the military, obviously if your partner has been in EMS longer than you and they walk into the station you don't need to stand up, that would just be awkward. In a group setting or if someone of much higher authority enters the respect should be given. For example if the medical director walked into my station I would stand up to greet him.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> "When this happens, this is how I respond".



Why is Pavlov's dog running though my head right now?


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Sep 13, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> I got teased a bit for spending the money on the 5.11 tactical pants. The instructor told us just a pair of black pants from Wal-Mart would have been sufficient. I bought the 5.11s because I like how they fit,


Hey, I'm not saying this in a mean way, but I would have teased you as well. Normal people don't buy 5.11 tactical pants. You bought them because you were in an EMT class, not simply because you like how they fit. You would be lying to yourself if you argued that, IMO.


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 13, 2008)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Hey, I'm not saying this in a mean way, but I would have teased you as well. Normal people don't buy 5.11 tactical pants. You bought them because you were in an EMT class, not simply because you like how they fit. You would be lying to yourself if you argued that, IMO.



Sure, he bought em cause he's in EMT class, but why not get quality pants that will carry-over into his job once he gets out of class and gets certified? As opposed to buying cheap pants that will be "good enough" for class, then just have to buy better pants later anyway?

Might as well get a good pair now, and save money in the long run...

Just like a stethoscope. I bought a cheap one for class, and wish I'd just gotten a nice (lower-end) Littman, since I'll probably have to later anyway.

Kevin


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Sep 13, 2008)

If he wants to buy them because that will be the uniform when he gets hired as an EMT that's fine (and he should state that as his primary reason), though he should not be offended if he gets teased for it, since those not EMT student pants. He's imitating a field EMT while in the classroom...which honestly isn't a big deal, but just expect some teasing.


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 13, 2008)

AnthonyM83 said:


> If he wants to buy them because that will be the uniform when he gets hired as an EMT that's fine (and he should state that as his primary reason), though he should not be offended if he gets teased for it, since those not EMT student pants. He's imitating a field EMT while in the classroom...which honestly isn't a big deal, but just expect some teasing.



I just think people in general should stop worrying so much about what others choose to spend their money on...or at least not be so judgmental...


on a side note, I just realized this forum has a spell-checker...sweet  =)


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 14, 2008)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Hey, I'm not saying this in a mean way, but I would have teased you as well. Normal people don't buy 5.11 tactical pants. You bought them because you were in an EMT class, not simply because you like how they fit. You would be lying to yourself if you argued that, IMO.



I did say I bought them because they remind me of the end goal as well. The fit was important as was the durability....had they felt like they were lined with shards of glass I would not have been impressed.

Being in the class and having no intention of failing, I figure they were a good purchase. In the absolute worst case scenario (failure), I can at least buy the knee pads for them and wear them for spelunking


----------



## EMTCop86 (Sep 14, 2008)

hmm I was thinking about getting some 511's for my class too, maybe I shouldn't, don't want to stand out. I just figured I would buy them now so I don't have to buy them later when I get a job....


----------



## reaper (Sep 14, 2008)

Buy whatever you want. As long as they meet the requirements, don't worry about what others think!


----------



## Jon (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG... are we discussing if 5.11 pants are whacker-wear?

YES. They are.

BUT - they are only obvious to whackers - in EMS, Fire, or others, like the tacticool gear junkies you see at gun shows and the range.

So perhaps you should rebut by acknowledging that they are as much whackers as you are.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 15, 2008)

Jon said:


> OMG... are we discussing if 5.11 pants are whacker-wear?
> 
> YES. They are.
> 
> ...



Jon, you say 'whacker' like its a bad thing!   

To the OP, if you can't take being teased, leave EMS now! No matter what you do, someone is going to find fault, ridicule you, tease you like an older sibling, play jokes on you and push your buttons hard and often. 

Do what you want, because you want to and for your own reasons. Don't expect anyone to be impressed with you. Take the teasing with a smile and simply wait for your opportunity to get back at those who do. It will come, they have to sleep sometime!


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 16, 2008)

That's what I did too. Got some 5.11 pants for school, cuz I knew that when I was outta school I'd just use the same pants for my job. Whacker? Not really.. why spend money on cheap Wal-Mart pants then spend more money on 5.11's? Why not just get the good ones from the very beginning?
So I went out and bought a Littmann before class started, used it in class and now use the same one for in the field. Is that whackerish? You gotta buy one eventually.. unless you wanna use the community steth thats full of others ear wax.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Sep 18, 2008)

EMTCop86 said:


> hmm I was thinking about getting some 511's for my class too, maybe I shouldn't, don't want to stand out. I just figured I would buy them now so I don't have to buy them later when I get a job....



They don't just let you wear regular pants?
I just wore jeans for mine...they come in black.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 18, 2008)

*Pride in what you wear........*

Well here is my thought on this so far.  I think it is important to have a specific dress code.  As far as buying "trauma pants", when I was a student I was so pround that this was the first step to my professinal dream, dang right I did dress the part!  Supervisers from fire and the ambulance will see you as a student and down the line, a possible new hire.  First impressions are very powerful things.........


----------



## karaya (Sep 18, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Well here is my thought on this so far. I think it is important to have a specific dress code. As far as buying "trauma pants", when I was a student I was so pround that this was the first step to my professinal dream, dang right I did dress the part!  Supervisers from fire and the ambulance will see you as a student and down the line, a possible new hire. First impressions are very powerful things.........


 
Right on Airway!!!  I've been beating the tom-toms for months now that EMS has declined dramatically in professional appearance.  I'm doing some research for another article on the subject and some of my findings are very interesting!

First impressions are indeed very powerful whether as a student or as a seasoned ten year medic. Cheap t-shirts, shorts and tennis shoes are adding to the degradation of professional appearance in the EMS industry.  If you feel 5.11 gear will give you a professional edge, then wear 'em!  I do!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Sep 20, 2008)

AnthonyM83 said:


> They don't just let you wear regular pants?
> I just wore jeans for mine...they come in black.


 
They have to be dark blue pants, no jeans. We also have to have black boots, black belt, and wear the dark blue polo they give us with the school logo on it.


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 20, 2008)

EMTCop86 said:


> They have to be dark blue pants, no jeans. We also have to have black boots, black belt, and wear the dark blue polo they give us with the school logo on it.



Same here....but black pants (no jeans), shoes/boots, belt, and dark green polo with the logo. Also, the shoes have to be able to take some polishing.


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 20, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> Same here....but black pants (no jeans), shoes/boots, belt, and dark green polo with the logo. Also, the shoes have to be able to take some polishing.



Dark blue or black pants, grey polo, black belt, and black shoes here. Our instructors said slacks would be fine, but recommended EMT/EMS pants. There's a place around here called "Hall's Salvage" that sells BDUs really cheap, so alot of our people went there and got 6-pocket pants for like $2.00 each. I got 2 pairs, but mainly wear my Rothco pants because I like the fit and pocket design better. I think these are the cheap ones: Tru-Spec.

We don't have to put a logo or patch on our shirts since we'll have school IDs to wear during clinicals, but 1 guy did for some reason...

Kevin


----------

